# Brent , AL precious male out of time



## darkrain

Bear was an owner surrender because his owner could no longer care for him due to owner's medical needs. Bear is a VERY sweet boy, gentle, and loves to be around his person. He is a large boy, and weighs approx. 65 lbs. Bear is approximately 2.5 yrs old is is anxious to find someone to love him forever.

Shelter: Bibb County Animal Shelter 

Pet ID #: 2148984-3134 


Contact: Christina Skrobak 

Phone: (205) 410-1003 
- Let 'em know you saw "Bear" on Adopt-a-Pet.com! 

E-mail: [email protected] 
- Let 'em know you saw "Bear" on Adopt-a-Pet.com! 

Website: http://www.bibbcountyanimalshelter.petfinder.org 

Address: 134 Bibb Lane 
Brent , AL 
35034 

Lots of help with transportation and there is always Pilots and paws.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Oh he looks so sad......


----------



## Karin

Poor little sad guy! Those eyes speak volumes.









It's so sad that his owner had to let him go because of medical expenses. You can tell that he misses him/her so much and doesn't understand why he was left at this place. I hope someone can help this little fellow.


----------



## Anja1Blue

Bump for the sweet ears boy...

________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## gsdcentral

This is a VERY rural shelter, very small, like they operate out of a quanset (sp?) hut. Hadn't seen the email about him. I don't have room so all I can do is bump. That's 4 in AL that I know of, we have two (three if you include Rodney), Wetumpka has one and now Bibb county has one.


----------



## gsdcentral

bump for Bear.


----------



## kess&ellie




----------



## gsdcentral

bump for the Bama dog


----------



## gsdcentral

Bump for the bama boy


----------



## gsdcentral

Bump. No dogs listed on petfinder but I don't know if he's gone or Christina hasn't gotten them up yet.


----------



## eadavis

This little one needs help now. Praying a safe place can be found for him.


----------



## gsdcentral

bump


----------



## Karin

Bumping for the little sweet-faced boy.


















Something about him just melts my heart.


----------



## lakota757

bump for this sweet looking guy


----------



## mcgwnlynn

Please, someone must have a place for Bear---please help this sweet guy---his eyes are SO loving !


----------



## eadavis

I have tried to call a couple of times and haven't gotten a response yet.


----------



## gsdcentral

I emailed christina and she said he is still there.


----------



## pamela berger

bump


----------



## gsdcentral




----------



## eadavis

Does anyone have any info or plan for this sweet boy?


----------



## AnnaRiley

Oh bump this boy, he has a bottom lip just like my Riley! Any help for him?


----------



## AnnaRiley

PS. If I can help with transport through SC. I can help if coming through Columbia is need be to Charlotte maybe or other if possible.


----------



## eadavis

Please someone help this boy. He has little to no chance there-the shelter has no phone or website. Christina is a volunteer trying to save him. He is said to be very sweet.


----------



## mcgwnlynn

What a sweet face !! I'd take him in a minute if I had the room !! Please, someone, just a little extra space for this Valentine dog ??


----------



## AnnaRiley

Let's get Valentine out!!


----------



## eadavis

Yes, he needs help very quickly-Christina said transportation can be arranged anywhere to the East and North.


----------



## AnnaRiley

Bump for Mr. Valentine.


----------



## mcgwnlynn

Everyone, just take another look at that face ! Those are the sweetest eyes. He'd be a wonderful Valentine's Day gift for someone !!! A LIVING gift, with a new red collar and a new red leash-----and a new bed with a red cover !!!!! Please help this sweet guy....just take him home.


----------



## mcgwnlynn

Bear has had over 760 views !!! Please, everyone, this is URGENT as the shelter is very rural, almost NO CHANCE for him but one of us. How I wish I had more room !


----------



## eadavis

THis guy is said to be very sweet and running out of time quickly-please someone help him-we are the only chance he has.


----------



## RebelGSD

Bump for this beauty


----------



## mcgwnlynn

*Bear*

I will help with expenses to transport , Pull-fees, or whatever he needs to go to foster or rescue !! Can anyone help him ???


----------



## Topdog

Oh I love this little guy, Ill see if I can maybe arrange some transportation up here to MA (we have a 48 hour quarantine law) If I can get those two worked out quick enough I'll shoot a email to the Shelter. But don't give up on this guy if you can help him please do so.


----------



## mcgwnlynn

Topdog--I tried e-mailing them twice--both were returned, unable to send !! I'm calling now, and will pay whatever they need to hold. You can take him in MA ?? THANK-YOU !!!!!!! I'll write as soon as I get them...have to work today at 3pm, but will try to get it done (hold) before I go.


----------



## mcgwnlynn

OK, I left a message at the shelter for this darling guy...I have requested a "hold" on him until they return my call (got the machine)...when I will give my credit card info for his expenses. If Topdog can take him to MA, (he'll LOVE the snow !!!!) we can all work together on transport, I'm sure. This team has done the impossible in getting rescues to where they are loved and wanted, I'm sure this one will work out, too. It looks like he may be someone's Valentine after all.


----------



## Topdog

Yeah I Emailed them and got the same. Im still trying to figure out transportation and the quarantine laws for my state... I called a local shelter who will only quarantine the dogs they bring up... MA can be a real pain somtimes. Just getting info up here is a hassle.


----------



## mcgwnlynn

*Poor Bear*

I left a message at the shelter, got NO answer....can't send e-mails...WHAT GIVES WITH THAT PLACE ! I'll do all I can today, too-----he's running out of time, hopefully, it's not too late. I'll pm Dawn in AL, maybe she knows a way to get through.


----------



## Topdog

Yeah Mcgwnlynn. I got a feeling we were just too late for this one. Hopefully he was abopted and they are busy with others but I have no clue I havent gotten a response from them. There are plenty of others out there and more closer to me that we can help, and in truth I wanted a Dog I could temperment test with my other first or at least put my hands on personally. 
I hope Bear found a good home,


----------



## gsdcentral

Lynn and Topdog, I sent you a pm with Christina's email addy (different from the shelter's addy)


----------



## mcgwnlynn

Christina at BRENT says he might have an interested party in FL...I asked her to keep me posted ! MA is still interested, but transport would be much easier if this FL person takes him, we all agree...waiting to hear an update.


----------



## mcgwnlynn

Here's praying Bear is going to Florida..he's HW+ and there's a quarentine law in MASS., (two weeks)...and Topdog is at least 75 miles from the nearest holding area. So, I'm going to believe BRENT SHELTER has a definate adopter for him. It would be very hard on Bear being locked-up even longer than he has been already. Anyone finding him as wonderful as we do, in case FL. falls through??


----------



## Topdog

Yeah its two days not weeks, But still more of a pain and cost then you would think. So please someone pick up this guy if the FL one falls through, Hes too good to see leave this world right now.


----------



## RebelGSD

Bump


----------



## TitonsDad

Still no takers for Bear?


----------



## Topdog

I didn't see him on the shelters site anymore (maybe i just missed it). Hopefully he went to a good home.


----------

